
Want to Build a Side Business? Just Buy a Great Domain Name - stanislavb
https://www.deepsouthventures.com/build-a-side-business/
======
wespad
Previously discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13366216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13366216)

------
kristianp
(2017), by the guy who sells onions on the internet.

